# Chicken Pot Pie for 80



## richelle (Jan 10, 2011)

The title says it all.  I'm catering a lunch next Friday and they chose Chicken Pot Pie.  I have made it for small business lunches for about 15 people each but not 80.  Without making 15 pie sized ones, what is the best way to make them for a crowd?  Can they be made in 9x13 pans?  Pie crust top?  TIA!

Richelle


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

That sounds like a cool idea. I'd try it out in 1 pan first. Maybe take a picture of it and show it to who is paying, then get an OK before you make it for 80.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Chicken Pot Pie is one of the hardest things to serve, if serving out of a pan, on to a plate, for a sit down lunch. If I was doing a sit down lunch it would have to be either ind ones or putting the filling on a plate with a biscuit for the topping. I would worry about presentation with an item like this. Second of all, I would never quote a lunch using Pot Pie for the above reasons..............If I can't make it look good and make myself look good in the process, I don't serve it............ChefBillyB


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

This isn't my picture, but this is what I would want to be served at a luncheon. You could also rent some Ramekins and use pre baked round pastry or puff pastry to lay on top..................Another idea would be making the pot pies like turnover's..............ChefBillyB


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Have to agree with Chef Billy B unless you have an oven right there on the buffet line to pull out a steamtable pan with an alredy made pie I would do it like he says. If you let them sit in chaffer for any long time period, they get soggy


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I've seen this work at a number of good buffets. You are only dealing w/ 80 people, not 800. It will not take all that long for 80 people to get through, so I do not believe any pan will be sitting there all that long. You can cover your chx-mix with nice biscuits and let the diners serve themselves a spoon of mix w/ a biscuit to go with. Like I said before, I think it's cool. Just make sure that the person that is paying thinks it's cool too.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

What about a voulevant?  You could dish your filling into the pre baked shells and serve. No sitting around getting soggy, no messy pan where someone has taken more crust than they should or picked out the biggest pieces of chicken, or left the peas behind........


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*Chefbuba*_, are you suggesting something like this? Good call. I think that would work like a charm.



These are ways I've seen, and was suggesting. _(But in a larger serving pan.) [I would also use a more correct topping than the first two(2).]_

  

_Anyway, I'm not sayin', I'm just sayin'._


----------



## lovestocook (Jul 29, 2010)

As nice as those photos are...I think the individual pot pies would be more appropriate and more elegant, maybe with a garden salad served along side.  You did not mention if this luncheon is for ladies, or men or both.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

puff shells all the way....no muss no fuss everything is crispy, chix filling easier to manage....great idea for "chix pot pie" what would you can it?


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Chicken pot pie is one of my staples.  I understand completely the reservations some of the replies express, but if you have a good pot pie recipe, you can adapt it.  Don't try to serve it from a pan because the filling seeps out from under the crust and like someone said above, you're left with either all crust or all guts.  Either do individual pies, turnovers, or other single serve method, or serve the pot pie filling over biscuits.   It's a homey entree anyway, so my clients don't expect it to look gourmet.  It is beautiful in individual bowls with the crust baked on or placed on, but I love it over the  biscuits.


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

How did it go, Richelle?


----------

